# Tips for a newbie



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have recently gotten into shooting I got a shotgun two years ago and now I want to get an AR-15. I have shot a couple but didn't get the brand or model numbers. I am defiantly on a small budget and two rifles keep coming up the Ruger AR556 and the S&W M&P Sport 2. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with either of these two rifles, or has any other suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Friend has the ruger....nice n lite...shoots well


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Ive heard a lot off pros about it


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Take a look at the newer line of Colt's,,. they built a new AR rifle directed to the 500 - 600 range, worth a look.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I will defiantly go take a look, thanks.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

I prefer to build my own but for good quality rifle Rock River Arms has pretty good deals running now.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just got the Ruger AR556 myself and couldn't be happier with my decision to wait for it to come in. It did take a while to get it due to demand. 

It has the 1:8" twist rate, which better stabilizes heavier grain projectiles. Comes with a rear flip-up sight, so you can start shooting right away without shelling out the cash for glass in order to even try it. I've shot, Tula, American Eagle, Remington, Winchester and another type of budget ammo out of it, cycling was never an issue, varying .223/5.56. 

Shoots very well! Very tight groups with open sights on a sand bag. Without any sight adjustments at 50 yards standing, blowing up clay skeet targets one after another... Trigger is a bit mushy, but upgradable with a nice drop-in they make for around $100. It's mil-spec. And has the dust cover/forward assist the original s&w m&p sport lacked. 

Also, customer service at Ruger is top-notch. 

Got mine at around $600. So, you can find one cheaper than bass pro's $700 listed price.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I don't mind waiting to much so I can save up a little more money and look for the best deal I can find. Seems like they are always out of stock though, from what I've heard online. I haven't had anytime to go in to stores and ask around yet.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hop in to your local shop and see if they can order you one at a good deal. My guy currently has 100 on recurring order because he's got a wait list that's around 20 deep. 

Fin and feather is usually good with stocking. Bass pro in rossford had two last weekend, but with a $700 price tag. 

Good luck. Worth the wait, imo.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm pretty new to the gun world, would Fin and Feather give a good price or would they be more in the bass pro price range? I know normally local shops give better prices.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Fin and feather is usually pretty decent on pricing. Bass pro is high, typically, on everything. If you're new, and have a shop around you that's reputable, I'd just go in there, tell them what you're looking for and just explain you're a newbie. More often than not, admitting to being inexperienced will make things much easier as they be more willing to help you out. Puffed up chests and egos don't get people too far in smaller shops. 

Not sure where you are from, but I'm in northwest Ohio. SmoothBore sporting goods in Pemberville is my go to shop.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I think if it were me, knowing what I know now I'd opt for the Smith & Wesson M&P for around $625 and be done. Great customer service if needed and they build a good piece.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys, defiantly learning some good stuff.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

if you don't mind ordering over the internet and having it shipped to your FFL dealer, there are some decent prices here-

https://www.slickguns.com/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter-141


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow thats a great price I may look into that option


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just check with your local ffl gun shop and see what they charge to have the gun shipped to them.
sherman


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The Smith Sport would be a nice budget gun, Delton would also be a option, I have had DPMS guns and never had a issue with them either.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

lrobison24 said:


> I have recently gotten into shooting I got a shotgun two years ago and now I want to get an AR-15. I have shot a couple but didn't get the brand or model numbers. I am defiantly on a small budget and two rifles keep coming up the Ruger AR556 and the S&W M&P Sport 2. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with either of these two rifles, or has any other suggestions. Thanks.


Kind of depends on what you intend the rifle to be mostly used for but for a general AR (plinking/target shooting/Home defense/SHTF gun) the new Smith Wesson M&P Sport II cant be beat as far as I can see. It has the forward assist and dust cover that the regular sport are lacking as well as a chrome lined (melonite in this case) barrel/chamber. I wouldn't buy an AR without all of those things. I've seen them listed in the 550-575 range. 
Cant beat that.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The one thing I would recommend is stick to a model that will interchange parts with the Standard AR-15.
Colt is making a rifle in this price range. A Colt will hold its resale value, possibly gain. Guns made from
parts are just as good as shooters, but hard to get your money back on them.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I talked with a guy at gander and at fin feather and fur and they both recommended the M&P sport II. Gander has regular ones for I believe ~$650 but they also had a tricked out one for $1500 looked like a nice deal but way to expensive. Fin had the Sport II on sale for $559, hopefully I can start saving money soon. Thanks again guys


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

check RKguns.com


----------

